# [3D Art] Eladrin Swordmage



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 9, 2008)

Part of a pair of character I'm working on for a larger scene, so giving 'em individual renders too 

Eladrin = 4th ed, hence the eyes 
This character also has warlock abilities (multiclass) hence the rod.

[sblock="Eladrin Swordmage"]
Natural








Blue





[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a general dislike for 3d "living creatures" but that's actually pretty good. And you have improved quite a bit from your earlier works on humanoids. Cheers Silverblade


----------



## Demongirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Most excellent. Quite the delectable babe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this one; it is quite good. 

And I have to agree with Demongirl, she is a major hottie.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheers, folks! 

Ah ha! the secret elf-lust fetish shows itself!! 
But what's even worse is: drow pin ups...yikes!! 

Hm, I should do a hot pin up of a dwarven babe! Raaaaar!


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Cheers, folks!
> 
> Ah ha! the secret elf-lust fetish shows itself!!
> But what's even worse is: drow pin ups...yikes!!
> ...




Drow pin up? Yes please 

Dwarf pin up? Does she have a beard?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Drow pin up? Yes please
> 
> Dwarf pin up? Does she have a beard?



The female Dwarf in the Races & Classes book at least makes the idea of Dwarf pin-ups interesting instead of frightening.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, pervs, SEE! 
Pal of mine has a serious thing for drow babes...ok, he nows he'd be turned into a spider or worse, but...moth to the flame!


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe you should do Girls of Faerun PinUp Calender... Using the calender of Harptos ofcourse


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Maybe you should do Girls of Faerun PinUp Calender... Using the calender of Harptos ofcourse




Nay, nay, I say! Babes of Khorvaire is where it is!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 16, 2008)

Ye gads, slave driving pervs, no less!  lol! 

Freckly red heads, muscle babes (with curves, still), and Indian ladies, wonder what I can do with my OWN faves, in D&D terms, hm...*evil grin*
And well, yes yes, drow babes are indeed, sexxorz....but they'd always scare me what you may wake up with in the morning..._eeek!!_


----------



## Redrobes (Oct 18, 2008)

These are good also, I like the top one better. The detail and texture on all the man made stuff is excellent and it works in the background. The skin texture does not look right tho as its looks plasticky. Skin is notoriously hard too tho. Maybe like the snow some sub surface scattering might help. The only other critique is the mouth pose... it seems to have done the trick with posters here but it looks like it came from a certain type of doll ! If that was the intent then its perfect but it doesnt come across as shock or something like that to me. Overall the stuff is excellent tho and your skill is very good and improving all the time.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 18, 2008)

The skin does have SSS  but with those renders it's hard to tell, and Vue's SSS system isn't perfect yet, IMHO.

She's speaking hence the mouth shape, be it spell or warning to her comrade...
Cheers!


----------



## Herschel (Nov 6, 2008)

She's so badazz she's holding a rod instead of taking the +3 AC Bonus for warding.


----------



## Packrat (Nov 14, 2008)

Another excellent piece.

Do you take requests? I just found out about D&D and 4E and haven't played yet, but I do have a chose concept; a tiefling avenging paladin of Raven Queen.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 15, 2008)

Packrat,
Cheers! 

Not a t moment bud, I'm enjoying Fallout 3 too much to do art


----------



## austenjonesufg (Dec 13, 2008)

I have some kind of likeness for 3d "living creatures" which is pretty good. Cheers Silverblade


----------

